# How to Cancel Ignoring Content by a Member



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 18, 2020)

Somehow an Ignoring content by a Member got triggered.

I have not been able to discover how to cancel this feature.


Please advise how to do so.

Thanks.

Richard


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 18, 2020)

should be able to go into your profile (click your name, then click preferences) to view all the members you are following or ignoring and change those settings.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Look in your profile (top right hand corner) then click on the Ignoring button.  Will show you who you are currently ignoring - then you can click unignore...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for the help.  Issue resolved.


Richard


----------

